# anyone want a free photo edit or collage?



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

I am in the mood for editing stuff. 
upload as many pictures as you want and i will try and get them done as soon as possible.

please fill in form.

text:
text/border colour: (eg-black and orange ect)
collage or photo edit:
What would you want writen on the edit?:
others



here are some of my examples i have done previsouly.
















































looking forward to editing yours


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

just i quick notice:

Jackie will be helping do the edits/collages so all edits will be on be on quicker ect.



bump^^^


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

Now I know it's not exactly a horse, but I would like a signature for my bunny. lol if you can do one :lol:

text: Perpetua (preferred) or Times New Roman
text/border colour: black (eg-black and orange ect)
collage or photo edit:I would like just the bunny (all 3 shots of him, one face on the right, one face on the left- his body shot in the middle) on a white background if you can
What would you want writen on the edit?: Rowan; Emotional Support Bunny




























Thank you!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi I would love you to do a collage of my mare Klassic Superstar! Fell free to pic your favorite out, Love it to stand out, Bold, I love ur work


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you do something fun with these? And put in the words " we can jump the world"?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

could you upload some pictures please?
tried to get it out of your profile


TrueArabian - im not sure if i can get the write size for a signiture but i could do a landscape edit - and i will do a photo edit.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

lovestory - i will get yours done after teh other requests - need to do them on my computer so i can save photos. (on dads at the moment)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will be on my own computer in about 20 mins - just having something to eat and doing homework at ssame time.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

klassic superstar - i have managed to save your photos. i will go and switch computers now so i can satrt some requests thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

TrueArabian - i hope this is okayy, if not i will try and re do it just let me know.









1.Klassic Superstar (ermm im not sure if i will be able to do a collage unless you send me some photos or post some on this thread bcos if i take them from your album there very blurry - mean while i will do you a single photo edit, let me know if you still want your collage and post somepictures on this thread, thanks)

2.Lovestory10 ( i will do your request after klassic superstars)
3. free ?
4. free ?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Klassic Superstar (ermm im not sure if i will be able to do a collage unless you send me some photos or post some on this thread bcos if i take them from your album there very blurry - mean while i will do you a single photo edit, let me know if you still want your collage and post somepictures on this thread, thanks)


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

text: My two boys = Love 
text/border colour: (eg-black and orange ect) Whatever you think would look good  
collage or photo edit: I want something to be my Avatar so whatever you want to do 
What would you want writen on the edit?:
others






































Thanks so much


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

love story - here is your edit. i wasnt sure if you wanted a collage or an edit but if you wanted a collage post some more pictures inhand ect jumping waht ever and ill happily do one for you. hope you like it and remember you can request as many times as you want.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

COWGIRLUP- I hope this is okayy, let me know if not.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks I love it!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

lovestory10- my computer wont let me save them other pictures so wont be able to edit them or do a collage if you have any other pictures your more than welcometo post them


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

cowgirlup - heres your other i said i would do.

hope this is okay.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes. It's great!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

bump bump? anymore


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank You  I Love it! I have no clue how to put pictures through a post lol Help?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! I love it!!

Can you do a collage with these? and could you edit out the people?


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yepp, it will be done ether tonight or tomorrow


----------

